# What Do You Do For A Living...or Not?



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Just wondering what everyone does for a living or not? I'll start. I have been in the parts biz for 25 years. I work for a local wholesale company here in the Tidewater Virginia area. I am an outside salesman and call on almost 90 accounts including cities,fleets,governments,and installers. Next.


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi there,I was a Automotive Techican for about 15 yrs. Now I work for the US Postal Service. Also forgot served in the US Army for 14 yrs.


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

project manager for an energy services company...........hae been with the same company for 23 years


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Vehicle sales. I handle retail, fleet and commercial sales. Been doing it for 23 years for the same company.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Battalion Chief with Durango Fire and Rescue, 25 years with 15 great years to go. Loving every day of it







!!!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i worked for a major candy manufacturer for 30 years. had many different positions, but the last 15 in the receiving dept as the rec. coordinator. i am now 50 retired from the company, and got hired back as a contractor to do training in the same dept.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Program Management - Automotive Electrical Engineering.
Might as well add the DW ....
Director of Sales - Automotive Interiors.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Before marriage and a child, I was a yacht captain...Now, I'm a part time Starbucks Barista with a USCG 100 ton masters license


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm a letter carrier for the U.S. Postal Service & DW is a high school math/special ed teacher.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

operating engineer,mainly road/freeway cold planer (for those who dont understand).........i tear up bad roads so they can be repaved.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I am an Architect with 23 years on the clock, DW is an Administrative Assistant, DD is a full time 6th grader.

bbwb


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I worked in Propane for 13 years and d/h has been in Law Enforcement for 32 years.


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

I work for a small telephone company in SW Colorado. (23 years)..take care of the electronics..switching system..carrier systems...microwave systems..etc
DW is the computer ed and art teacher at the local elementary school


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Speechwriter for a member of President Bush's administration in Washington D.C. 
I love the job (most days)

DW is a dermatologist.
She loves being in solo practice (most days)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Before marriage and a child, I was a yacht captain...Now, I'm a part time Starbucks Barista with a USCG 100 ton masters license


Oh ya! now i could handle doing that that!! I have been my own yacht captain (_6 ton_) for a while now....hehe..... 
Id love to retire and do that! when im not on my own of coarse !!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I am a Sales Director for an industrial paint company. DW takes care of the house & kids (and everything else).


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I am a Firefighter / Paramedic for the second largest (or is it third largest now







) city in Illinois. I must say, that every third day, when I arrive at the fire house, I have a smile on my face. I still enjoy it as much as I did when I started, nearly 20 years ago. Here is a photo of the truck that I drive every third day:









The DW works in medical imaging in one of our hospitals.


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

I am an A/C - Heating contractor and I also print T-shirts. DW has developed a line of nationwide vegetarian/vegan food products and continues to develop more.

Dave


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Before marriage - summer jobs at manufacturing plants (Westinghouse light bulbs and Waterville rubber)
Before children - retail clothing (Banker's Note and Sears)
Thanks to CamperAndy (the most wonderful husband and father) I have been able to be a stay at home mom for the last 19 Years.
Work very-very-part- part time as substitute teacher in our school district (mostly sub in libraries and special ed) for the last 2 years. I work just enough to help out hard working teachers who desperately need a sub.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm a self employed Mortgage Broker







DW is an HOA attorney


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Turd Herder. I Plumb custom homes and Hot water heat. James


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

20 years as an International Negotiator but recently on full disability and retiring June 13th from my 10yr employer. Now gingerly stepping into the ranks of professional photography where I can do as much or as little as I am able and at my own pace.

After 15+ years in the corporate world, Kathy finally found her niche 5+ yrs ago as the CFO (Chief Financial Officer), & 2nd-in-command next to her dean, at a satellite school of the Univ. of New Hampshire.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Sparky!! (electrician) Been running my own business for 6 years.








Joe


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Database Analyst, UNIX Systems Analyst, and Windows Systems Analyst for a "not so small" high tech company for the last 14 years.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Telephone Traffic Engineer for a local phone co. here in Portland Or.... 37 years in telephony and still love it.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Central Texas Police Officer for 22 years (currently as the Night Watch Commander, AKA - the Commander)
Exxon Retiree and currently Elementary School Admin. Assistant (AKA - the Navigator)


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Spent most of my career in managing worldwide technical training for a semiconductor company in Boston. After I was laid off, I started my own web design business, working mostly with small to medium sized businesses designing new websites for them or redesigning existing sites. I also do some graphic design such a logos and other branding. Currently, I do the design work part-time, and also work part-time for a pharmaceutical sales training company in the finance department here in my hometown (very convenient).

DH (dmbcfd) is a fire department Lieutenant, master electrician, and scuba instructor.

Great thread!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I'm a maintenance engineer at one of ABC's O&O TV stations. Part of the job is running the satellite truck and traveling to the big (and not so big) news story's. DW is a speech pathologist.
Here's a picture of my truck covering a big murder trial in Van Nuys, Ca:









Walter


----------



## Cubber (Jan 23, 2008)

I am a Respiratory Therapist for Kaiser Permanente in the Central Valley of CA,,,been doing RT work for going on 30 years,,,my wife runs an office for a successfull CPA in Fresno,,,,,,,,,,we love camping when our schedules allow it!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Electronic technician


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Going on 27 years with the...































12 years as an Executive Director having worked my way from Day Camp Counselor, Front Desk, Program Director and the list goes on and on...


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

I used to work in the marketing dept. of a real estate office, then 4 years ago we decided to move to an acreage and leave the big city. I've been a SAHM to our 4 great kids ever since!! DH is an accountant, but is currently working as VP of Operations for a small/medium sized company that designs, builds and operates broadband networks.


----------



## jim00592 (Feb 19, 2006)

been with freightliner here in portland or, 21 yr on the floor.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

10 years industrial water/wastewater treatment, 16 years municipal water/wastewater treatment, 1 year of the same ol' stuff in Yellowstone, last ten years prior to retirement as a cartographer/GIS guy.
Back in Flintstone time, was a deputy sheriff for a couple years, a volunteer firefighter for five years, and four years in the US Army Security Agency as a communications security analyst.

DW, retired from Trane as a project manager.

Sluggo


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

We are both Truck Drivers 10 years for me and 13 years for DH. I haul core sand to the foundries in a pneumatic tanker and DH hauls fuel to gas stations.


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

Texas Department of Transportation Safety Contact.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We are both self-employed landscapers and builders. We've owned our own company for 13+/- years.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

OH YEA THE WIFE HAS BEEN A NURSE FOR YEARS AND WORKS FOR AN OPTHOMOLOGIST SP


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Retired Army Aviation attack helicopter pilot/test pilot/maintenance officer. Now work as an Instrument and Controls Technician at a nuclear power plant. Gotta pay for the toys, ya kno!!


----------



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

My DW stays home with the boy and I have been teaching elementary schoool for the past 8 years grades 3-6. I also am a Realtor in the Central Florida area for the past 5 years and am the busiest I have been this year, even with how slow it is! God is good! Whether your buying or selling, you can't go wrong with the "House Man"!

Matt Hausmann
Your "House Man"
Real Estate Central, Inc.
321-652-3896
[email protected]


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I am a Territory manager (sales Rep) for Kellogg's Snacks (Keebler).

DW is a Mortgage Supervisor for a local bank.

Steve


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I am Sales Rep for a Philadelphia based Anheuser-Busch wholesaler. My territory is 50 miles west of Philadelphia. DW is a claims adjustor for a local Insurance company. Can't say all days are great in the Beer business, but I can't imagine doing anything else or representing any other brewery than A-B

Mike M


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Paramedic/Firefighter/HazMat tech....supervisor on the southside, A shift.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Battalion Chief with Durango Fire and Rescue, 25 years with 15 great years to go. Loving every day of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15 more years to go, what about thirty and done. lol. I'm a ffpm just outside of chicago and looking at possilby twenty and do something else maybe teach high school so that we can go camping all summer


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

The dw is a reading specialist at a local grade school


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

I work as the Executive Director of an area agency on aging here in Central Massachusetts. DW is the accounts payable manager for Waters Corp. in Milford, MA
Our dog just plays and lays around.
Bob


----------



## puddinjls (May 20, 2008)

I am a chef and Ops manager and the wife does R&D for a pharm. company


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

After working for JCPenney's in Loss Prevention for 26 years, I'm now going on 4 years working as a Transport Officer for the City of Aurora's Detention Ctr. Needless to say, an interesting job


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I draw stuff, AutoCAD drafting for the past 9 years, civil, mechanical, structural and electrical.

The DW worked with Monkeys for 8 years and is now a tax accountant.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I am a CPS Supervisor for a large southwestern State that picks on polygamists







, and the DH is a CPA/accountant for an oil and gas company.









Can we still play?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm a Senior Network Engineer specializing in LAN/WAN/Wireless/VoIP design and deployment for Hollister, Inc. (Not the clothing company!







) I provide Tier 3 support for all locations worldwide. I also provide Linux engineering support as well as edge firewall security/B2B VPN connections.

I'm also a Scorpio who enjoys long walks, Michael Bolton, and watercolors.

LOL


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I drove school bus for 16 years. then moved inside to a lot less stress and became a custodian at our local school. Both jobs have been great for raising our 2 children, I also am Aux for our local volunteer fire dept., DH is an 23 year electrician, 19 year Volunteer fire fighter


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I telecommute as a software "engineer" for a wholesale distribution company located in Yardley PA.

My husband is a service manager/fire apparatus technician for a company that repairs fire trucks and ambulances.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Rocket Engineer. Systems Safety & Range Safety Engineering. I have to admit I LOVE my job as I get to support all field launch operations. We both launch satellites and launch target rockets for DOD/MDA programs. The only negative it that sometimes I am away from my DW and 2 DDs for extended periods.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

I have been in Accessibility Sales for the past 18 years selling wheelchair lifts, stairway lifts and ramping systems to both private and public buildings.

Main area is the NY-NJ-CT tri-state area and sometimes Pa.

I enjoy my work.

Dw is a former med nurse now does her own thing.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

29 years as an Engineer at an aerospace company (I'll let you guess). Recently became a Technical Fellow in Systems Engineering - I do... stuff. This is one of the projects I consider as one of 'mine' (no that isn't me):








Of course, a LOT of people made it happen but I was the first to lay it in front of the customer and I played some key roles (not vehicle design) in the program. In this business an engineer can feel pretty satisfied if he/she can work even a couple of aircraft from concept to flight (I've had two). May seem over-the-top to most but it is an emotional experience to see first flight of something that you helped grow and mature all the way from idea to the test range. This bird was amazingly successful and now sits in the Smithsonian Aerospace Museum.


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

I teach math/science at a local high school (my alma mater). I have taught for 9 years and I LOVE it.

DH (BigA) is currently unemployed, but Lord willing he will have a job in IT in my school system this Friday. Ya'll say a pray for us - we need a job!!! He has worked in IT (computers) for 14 years.

Mrs. Big A


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I guess the long and the short of it is I am an Administrative Assistant, but I do a lot of things that most assistants don't do - mostly technical stuff and a lot of Access database management and reporting. I wear many hats at my job... hard to really nail it down, but I work in Employee Benefits (we help employers put together benefit packages for their employees).

The DH? Well, he plays with sprinklers all day. (he hates it when I say that!) - He works for an irrigation company that is world wide - they make pivots (overgrown sprinklers) that irrigate large crops. He manages their IT department. He also helps manage the systems which controlls the sprinklers, which are controlled via satellite to water when and where they need to based on the infrared information they get from the satellite.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just gotta say - *WOW*!!!

Us Outbackers are a really cool set of folks!!!


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

10 years as a kindergarten teacher for me & DH is the General Manager of a Dodge dealership (biggest perk for him is keeping super nice trucks in stock so he can have a pick of the month to pull the OB with!)


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

I am an MRI (Magnetic Resonance Imaging) Technologist. I have been in this part of radiology for 19 years and an X-Ray Technologist for 5 years prior to that. My husband is a Creative Director for an Advertising Agency in New York. Most days we love what we do. We work hard and then play hard with the Outback!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I work for a local Family owned Casket Company
I work in the finishing department putting the final finish on them 
My avatar pic is actually one I did

DW works for Beauty Supply Company

Don


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Man what a diverse group of people. Hope someday to meet some of you and blow the froth off a couple.







Keep them coming.


----------



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

Hubby is an optometrist - solo practice for 10 years in November this year.

I am a CPA but have stayed at home with the kiddies for the last 11 years - so "Domestic Goddess" sounds about right!


----------



## kwmjd (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm a building contractor. My wife is a finance analyst on the Jeep product platform for Chrysler.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I work in the manufacturing business for the last 20 years, a member of the board for the local hospitals and I have my own small business (more as a hobby). My DW is an animal Doc.

Thor


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

alto5 said:


> DH is a _Production Manager _for a training company, he writes, produces, directs and edits visual training material which is distributed on video tape, DVD, and streamed on-line with 99% of training for OSHA/MIOSHA reqirements like learning about blood borne pathogens in the prison workplace or confined space safety. The web site explains it better. http://www.safetyontheweb.com
> 
> DW retired from video production and is now _family manager _(stay at home mom) and creative director of Scissors and Pins - a hobby turned small business which takes clothing and recreates it into stuff like christening gowns from wedding dresses, memory bears, quilts, and especially items for the Outback (she didn't like the frilly fabric on the headboard and curtains) so she made pillows, a new headboard, roman shades and door window darkeners out of jeans and flannel shirts just to name a few....
> 
> ...


Maybe we can get more to join in.


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

18 years as computer specialist. First 8 as programer, last 10 as internet platform engineer.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It really is amazing to see how many different aspects of the work force are represented here. And all with at least ONE thing in common!


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

DW is a RN who has been working as a flight nurse on a helicopter for the last 15 years. I was a paramedic when we met ,then I became a Project Manager for a system integrator ( Public Safety Radio Systems and Microwave )15 years . Just changed jobs 6 weeks ago. I am now the West Coast Engineering Support mgr for a telecommunications company.

The wife and I have been reserve deputies for the sheriffs dept for the last 28 years. We worked on the rescue helicopter. We were for many years the only husband and wife team flying. The wife enjoyed aeromedicine so much so went to work for a private company as mentioned in the beginning.

Wes


----------



## marks (Nov 20, 2006)

My official title is Manager, Information Systems & Technology. I guess you could call me a computer geek.









This includes computers, servers, LANs, WANs, PBXs, applications, databases, email servers, etc. for a company located near Silicon Valley.

DW is an accounting manager for a heating and cooling contractor.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

This is such a cool thread!! I love reading about what everyone does for a living!

I am an Air Traffic Controller and the DW is a CRNA (Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist) in the US Army.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

As DH stated he plays with rockets.......really, how hard is that button to push......launch? abort? launch? abort? so that leaves me doing everything else.........ha ha. Prior to children, I was a medical secretary at Mayo Clinic Scottsdale and been home with the kids since 1999. More recently, I have returned back to school and I am a couple classes away of applying to nursing school.

Cristy


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am a Nuclear Instrumentation and Controls Technician. 1,300 Megawatts of power for the North East! Gotta keep those Outback computers powered up! Shocking...I know....


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

The DW has been with Social services for 16 years. Medicade benefit program specialist is what they call her.

I sell commercial trucks. Yep I still play with Tonka's.







been doing that for 11 years.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I am a Reading Specialist (Title 1 students). I've been teaching for 15 years now, both in and out of the classroom.

DH is a firefighter and paramedic.

We both still really love our jobs, but still look forward to retirement and full time RVing.


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

This is so interesting! I am a nurse, worked in neurosurgery and pediatrics. Spent a year in Africa in a mission hospital in what was then called Zaire. Now hubby and I have an assisted living nursing home for 9 elderly patients living with Alzheimer's disease. We love them and look after them till the last stages of this terrible disease, before they go into hospice care.
DD(24) has her home daycare, she is an Early Childhood educator. DS(21) is in the Canadian Armed forces, stationed in Gagetown, New Brunswick. (combat engineer)


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm a superintendent for a large estate home builder. I've been with this company for 10 years.

DW is a quality control inspector for a electronic manufacturing company. She has been with them for close to 15 years.

DS is a 7 year old second grader with a great spirit and much energy. I wish I cold bottle his energy and use it to run the TV!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I am in Law enforcement, 21 years. Currently assigned to the Detective Bureau.

DW was a partner in a local law firm, but struck out on her own, and owns her own Law firm now.

I catch them, and she *tries* to free them. We have spirited dinner time discussions!


----------



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

I spent most all my career in the trucking/transportation field. I have been the sales manager for a specialized trailer dealership for 3 years. I sell everything from flatbeds to multi-axle and extendable trailers. These specialized trailers haul kool stuff from Wind Towers, Construction Equipment and Oil-Field related equipment. DW was also in the trucking/transportation field for 15 years. She decided to get out of transportation and became a "Domestic Engineer" for awhile. That job lasted only 3 months. It was boring and the pay was horrible. Now she enjoys working in the commercial / residential flooring industry. Too bad she did this AFTER we built our home. I coulda had some wood floors!


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I am a contract Clinical Research Monitor for pharmaceutical companies. I received my MD and went to residency in Pathology, but I quit, 'cause I couldn't stand one more autopsy - It did get this unusual username though!


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

DW is a surgical nurse, she helps the docs slice and dice, I am a former state prosecutor, now representing individuals and businesses with the IRS, Bankruptcy, criminal tax matters, injury law and collection matters.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I am a Dental Lab Technician, I make crowns and bridges for local dentist in my area. I work for the family business my father started 20 years ago. My DW also works with me when the kids aren't in school, she was originally a dental assistant and crossed over to the lab side after our first child was born.

Brad


----------



## Lynn & Steve (Jul 31, 2006)

After spending many years in real estate marketing, I now own a home staging business. It's like one of those HGTV shows (only a lot more work and less money.) We also furnish vacant homes before they're placed on the market for sale.

Hubby is an Infastructure Planner (?) for a large local community college. He plans the networking systems and smart classrooms for both new construction and remodeling projects. He's been with them almost thirty years.


----------



## rnasah (Apr 29, 2007)

I work for NASA as Flight Controller for the International Space Station. We operate lots of the onboard systems from the Payload Operations Control Center at Marshall Spaceflight Center in Huntsville Alabama. I've been there since 1989 right after the Challenger accident.


----------



## Bigbopper299 (Jul 3, 2007)

Systems Analyst
Materials Management
Saskatoon Health Region

Is what my card says on it so it must be what they pay me for...

..DW was a Chef for 15 years and now is the purchaser for a fair sized hotel.


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

Mrs. Big A said:


> I teach math/science at a local high school (my alma mater). I have taught for 9 years and I LOVE it.
> 
> DH (BigA) is currently unemployed, but Lord willing he will have a job in IT in my school system this Friday. Ya'll say a pray for us - we need a job!!! He has worked in IT (computers) for 14 years.
> 
> Mrs. Big A


Update - BigA DOES have a job!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a relief


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Mrs. Big A said:


> I teach math/science at a local high school (my alma mater). I have taught for 9 years and I LOVE it.
> 
> DH (BigA) is currently unemployed, but Lord willing he will have a job in IT in my school system this Friday. Ya'll say a pray for us - we need a job!!! He has worked in IT (computers) for 14 years.
> 
> Mrs. Big A


Update - BigA DOES have a job!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a relief








[/quote]
Congrats! That's great news!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Might as well add my two cents....

I'm a Licensed Professional Counselor. 7 years with a couple of prison systems doing drug counseling. Last 6 years with Adult Probation running the Counseling Department. I work with sex offenders and oversee the chemical dependency treatment. Also teach some anger management. Also contract my services to two adjoining judicial districts doing their sex offender treatment programs, too.

DW has 25 years with the local electric utility company.

Mark


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

I am a Medical Laboratory Technician, the DW is a RN at a large Children's Hospital.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mswalt said:


> I'm a Licensed Professional Counselor. Also teach some anger management.
> Mark


Cool...Can we talk??


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow we have alot of tallented people on this forum and yet it took 42 pages to figure out a plane on the conveyor belt.









Thor


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Plastics! I have been involved with Plastics for 20 years. I have been a Production & Warehouse Manager of a local plastics company for the last three. At our facility, we extrude and mold advanced engineering plastics (AEP). Our customers machine our products into high end parts found worldwide in applications including electronics, aerospace, chemcial processing, photovoltaics, alternative energy, you name it. BBB, some of these parts may be in that aircraft that you were proud of (great pic). Alto5, I am excited to say I use your website...great stuff.

DW was a respiratory therapist for about 12 years and recently has passed her exam to be a certified polysomnographer (i.e. sleep study technician) but spends most of her week as a domestic engineer!

Jim

PS. keep these posts coming...I love this thread.


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Auto/truck mech technician for 20 yrs, now auto/truck body tech last 2 yrs. Now I make'em look good who cares if they run









DW has been in home medical equipment sales for last 7 yrs and home health 6 yrs before that.

David


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Thor said:


> Wow we have alot of tallented people on this forum and yet it took 42 pages to figure out a plane on the conveyor belt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I have been a sales manager for a car wash equipment supplier for over 17 years, with 2 different companies, before that I was a RCMP, for those who don't know that's Royal Canadian Mounted Police, ya the guys in the nice red jackets and funny hats.
Love my job and get to travel all over Canada and the US. Meet fantastic people and every day is different, and I get paid for it to! what a deal!

The DW is a pharmacy technician, semi retired and looking after our critters at home and me of course!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Professional Public People Person Pleaser in the State Home Wrecking Services.







In my earlier years I was a Baroness, or so I thought until I had to work for living.


----------



## mandm (Mar 15, 2008)

I have been a RN since 1995 and a xray tech since 91. I have worked at the same midwest Children's hospital for 15 years with the majority of that in pediatric cardiology and pediatric cardiovascular surgery. Marty is a manager at the same hospital and a x ray tech.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I am a Para-educator... fancy word for teaching assistant! 
For the past 2 1/2 years I have been working in our 
High School in the Special Ed. dept.(At Risk) 1/2 the day.
The other 1/2 is in the Jr. High Special Ed. (At Risk)
Two evenings a week I also monitor an [on-line] class for Credit Recovery 
for those who are at risk of not graduating due to loss of credits.
Before that I was working in the Elementary along side
our Title1 teacher. This was in 2nd, 3rd, and 4th grades.

DH has been on disability for a year now. He retired(not by choice)
from "drawing stuff" AutoCAD and 3D Unigraphics.

This thread is great!
MaeJae


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Worship pastor in a local church. (attendance 1100) DW Womens Center RN at local hospital. (mainly mother/baby and post pardum)


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Afine group of people here. Lots of talent.


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

Field Service Engineer in the semiconductor manufacturing industry. I work for the worlds leading manufacturer of equipment for making computer chips and memory etc...

I instal and calibrate the equipment at our customer sights such as Intel, Micron, Motorola... etc.

I have done it for over ten years now.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Northern Wind said:


> I have been a sales manager for a car wash equipment supplier for over 17 years, with 2 different companies, before that I was a RCMP, for those who don't know that's Royal Canadian Mounted Police, ya the guys in the nice red jackets and funny hats.
> Love my job and get to travel all over Canada and the US. Meet fantastic people and every day is different, and I get paid for it to! what a deal!
> 
> The DW is a pharmacy technician, semi retired and looking after our critters at home and me of course!


How's it going Eh?


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

DW is an admin assistant in the Detective Bureau here.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I worked for the Federal Government for 15 years as Refridgeration and Air Conditioning mechanic. Also durring this time. I also was coach for Special Olympics got out of the Government on disability and worked as a Teacher Assissant Special Ed. I worked in elementary and High Schools.
Left there because of budget cuts. Now I work at the Providence Center. Providing opportunities for adults with developmental disabilities I am a Crew Supervisor/job coach I love my working with disabled adults. My job cnn be very challanging.

DW works for the Federal Government processing retirement claimes and has been there for 24 years

DS is 12 in Middle School helping him with homework I feel I am back in school (boy have they changed . the work so different when. I was in school many moons ago)

DD is 24 still lives at home and works at the Providence Center as a driver picking the adults up

I can't forget my to 2 fury friends I call them 4 legged fur balls they have the the best job there laying around enjoying the beautful days while there providers are at work and School.

Willie


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

10 yrs.............U.S.A.F...................10 yrs...........Mgr of Enterprise-Rent-A-Car...........Now, 4+ yrs........Insurance sales......I do everything in 10 year increments.......

Wife-federal employee as a teacher at the local job corps........


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Tim said:


> 10 yrs.............U.S.A.F...................10 yrs...........Mgr of Enterprise-Rent-A-Car...........Now, 4+ yrs........Insurance sales......I do everything in 10 year increments.......
> 
> Wife-federal employee as a teacher at the local job corps........


yeah, but how long have you had the wife? is she gone in 10 years too?


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

22 this past Saturday..........I decided to hang on to her............


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> 10 yrs.............U.S.A.F...................10 yrs...........Mgr of Enterprise-Rent-A-Car...........Now, 4+ yrs........Insurance sales......I do everything in 10 year increments.......
> 
> Wife-federal employee as a teacher at the local job corps........


yeah, but how long have you had the wife? is she gone in 10 years too?








[/quote]

That could be another poll how many years you have been married to the same wife


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

After 16 years of teaching Earth Science to 9th graders (and looking like







and







too much of the time lately), I finally graduated from high school and have gone to college. I'm now the Academic Technology Integrator (a.k.a. geek) at a branch campus of a major western-Pennsylvanian university named after a city (







). I work with the faculty incorporating technology into their courses and am coordinator of the distance learning facilities. I absolutely *LOVE* my new job. Second best decision I ever made.

The best decision I ever made was to follow a tall, good-looking Marketing teacher down the hall shortly after I started teaching in 1992. I didn't know she was heading to the bathroom, though.







(This could be another good thread--'How did you meet your spouse?') Anyway, we'll be married 15 years in July. She's still the Marketing teacher there. She has five days of school left, and I gave up my summers to take the new job. She won't rub that in one bit...


----------



## TDaniels (May 18, 2007)

I have 20 years in with the same locally owned truck leasing company in the Seattle area, started out fixing trucks and now I am the Fleet Manager. I get to buy and sell trucks, and oversee 2 service departments, We run most makes and models from 3/4 ton vans to class 8 over the road tractors. DW is a Business Analyst for the local plane manufacturer here in town.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

MA Air National Guard as a Munitions Systems guy (AMMO) working the PGM (precision guided munitions) shop for 9 years.

Federal Employee doing the same job as above at Otis only paid as a WG-10 for 7 1/2 years.

Left Otis because of BRAC decision and DW got a job offer out here in KY. Now I'm a stay at home dad to our 6 week old son, who has already been camping for 8 days at Smoky Bear CG in TN. Now heading to Natural Springs CG in OH for a long weekend.

DW is a Human Resource Business Partner for Ticona, a plastics company.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

9 Years in the Navy as an Aviation Electronics Technian (F/A-18A/B/C/D/E/F). Got out and joined the D.C. Air National Guard as an F-16 Avionics Technician (only 2 years left until retirement), plus I work for the Dept of the Navy as an electronics technician in MD.

I love my job (most of the time). I get to travel a bit and still work with the sailors on jets and onboard ship. Because of my military/civilian jobs, I have been to Thailand, Hong Kong, Korea, Japan, Philipenes, Australia, England, Spain, Iraq, Bahrain, and (hopefully) Italy.

The military is a great place to go if someone wants to get out and see the world (Iraq is not the only place a person will go).


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

n2striper said:


> Just wondering what everyone does for a living or not? I'll start. I have been in the parts biz for 25 years. I work for a local wholesale company here in the Tidewater Virginia area. I am an outside salesman and call on almost 90 accounts including cities,fleets,governments,and installers. Next.


Electrical Engineer for the last 25 years. I work for a supplier that sells Allen-Bradley Automation equipment. My job is to promote the equipment and help customers to employ the technology in their applications. I also teach classes and run the engineered services side of the business. It's a job that I love and look forward to every day!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm a mechanical engineer in engine design at an automaker (I'll let you guess which one







).

DW is a computer engineer working on automotive electronics (primarily safety systems) for a supplier.

I envy the Rocket Scientists on here







. I got an undergrad degree in Aerospace and I almost went that way. Around here, they won't let us design anything that would need to be made with titanium...









Definetly a fun thread!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

DW is a Special Ed Department Chair in the local school system.

I was a Economist for the US Department of Labor (last 8 years), I worked on the Producer Price Index. As of Monday June 9, 2008 I will be a GS-1801 Intelligence Officer with Immigration and Customs Enforcement, in Washington.

In college, I worked as a mate on a charter boat catching Tuna, Marlin and Dorado. I had enough hours to sit for my masters and never sat for the exam.

Tim


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I'm a mechanical engineer in engine design at an automaker (I'll let you guess which one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue Oval.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> I'm a mechanical engineer in engine design at an automaker (I'll let you guess which one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue Oval.
[/quote]
hmmm...... lucky guess....


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh this is a good long post 8 pages and counting. I worked as a commercial HVAC mechanic. Factory trained by Carrier and Trane in the troubleshooting, repair and instalation of centrifugal chillers, aborbtion chillers and screw chillers anything from 100 ton to 3000 ton units. I held a master certifcation through RSES which is the refrigeration service engineers society. After serving a 4 years apprenticship and another 8 years working for contractors, I landed a job with the state of california university system and worked there 17 years before a industrial accident forced me to retire. My wife is a special education teacher and works with autistic children. She teaches a moderate/sever 1st grade classroom. She has been doing this work for about 20 years. Well thats what we do and we are sticking to it. Kirk


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

I work for a michigan utility company as a plant foremen, had been a heavy equipment operator for 25yrs prior to that.
DW is a physical therapy assitant.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Man.Lots of smarts here.Thanks for taking the time and telling your story.









Bobby


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I had 5 yrs as a production worker making all types of hvac components for GM prior to landing a tool & die appreticeship at the same plant. 12 yrs as t&d the future for production looked dim so another apprenticeship this time as a model maker at same plant. This led to a certification in tig welding aluminum, programing and operating several types of CNC machines, designing and building injection molds for short run prototype parts and designing and building all types of tooling along with making prototype HVAC components for another 14 yrs. During this time GM "spun us off" (DUMPED US) and after 31 yrs there I was offered a chance to retire while I was young enough to enjoy it.
Now I help a friend out in his auto repair and restoration shop, golf and occsionally take the OB to do 2week builds with Habitat for Humanity. The DW is a domestic goddess and makes awesome custom greeting cards as a hobby.
Bob


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

jitch388 said:


> I have been a sales manager for a car wash equipment supplier for over 17 years, with 2 different companies, before that I was a RCMP, for those who don't know that's Royal Canadian Mounted Police, ya the guys in the nice red jackets and funny hats.
> Love my job and get to travel all over Canada and the US. Meet fantastic people and every day is different, and I get paid for it to! what a deal!
> 
> The DW is a pharmacy technician, semi retired and looking after our critters at home and me of course!


How's it going Eh?
[/quote]
It's going really good eh, we be doing fine up hear in the great white north eh, just chasing moose and making maple syrup! oh and don't forget the Tim Horton's coffee eh!

my apologies to all my fellow Canucks! eh


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

16 yrs and counting in the Air Force, watching over the nations nuclear weapons. Talk about making things go BOOM!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I am a Database Adminstrator for a large fortune 500 company, primarily on the mainframe in IMS and DB2 (yeah, the mainframes are still running most of the stuff behind the scenes) Dabble a little in the client server spectrum with ORACLE, but I prefer the big iron.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Human Resources Generalist 
and
Joint Interest Billing Supervisor

Independent Oil Company


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I worked in Network Infrastructure for around 15 years building and managing large lan/wan/voip systems for companies with locations nationwide. Recently, I took a job working for a friend managing the Technical Services Department for his consulting firm. It was a bit of a long shot but I took it due to the opportunity we are working on to build something _*very, very cool*_. Here is the website:

Texas Mission Critical Park

My wife's job is the best job she could ever have. Raising our daughters and making our house a home.

-CC


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

I tell Firefighters where to go on a regular basis! Dispatcher...married to Paramedic


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Darrel - almost 17 years member of UAW local 2244, Only Auto Plant In California. (New United Motor Manufacturing, Inc) A GM / Toyota Joint Venture.

We Build.

1) Toyota Carolla

2) Pontiac Vibe

3) Toyota Tacoma, For Now Anyway, probably Shifting Production To Mexico. Some Tacomas Are

Manufactured There Now.

4) Big Big Rumor Has It We Will Get The Toyota Prius

Katie - Purchaser for National Seating and Mobility
1) Custom wheelchairs (We did Christopher Reeve's)
2) Walkers
3) Scooters
4) and many more


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

drobe5150 said:


> Darrel - almost 17 years member of UAW local 2244, Only Auto Plant In California. (New United Motor Manufacturing, Inc) A GM / Toyota Joint Venture.
> 
> We Build.
> 
> ...


Darrel, I have been to your plant several times over the last several years - Love the San Fran area

Thor


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

My DW and I work for Erickson Retirement Communities. I am a supervisor of maintenance and my DW is the Administrative Assistant to the Regional Directors. I have 12 years and my DW is going on 10.

Erickson Retirement Communties have campuses all over U.S. 2 in Texas, 3 in Maryland, 2 in Virginia, 2 in Pennsylvania, 2 in Jersey, 2 in Maine, 1 in Michigan, 1 in Chicago and we have sites that haven't broken ground yet. Each Campus has an average of 1200 Residents living there. Either in independent living or on the assisted living side.

It's like a little city in it self, we have stores, banks, pharmacy, medical center, billiard rooms, game rooms, music rooms, craft rooms, beauty salons, pool, 250 seat auditorium, weight room, exercise rooms, 3 dining halls, banquet hall seats over 300, Chapel etc. You can be at one end of campus and go to the other side with out ever going outside, each building is connected together or by a walk way link. We have 24 hour security and EMT services with two ambulances. We also provide free shuttle service to any store within a 3 mile radius. I can go on and on but this is just a little of what Erickson has to offer to the elderly.

Best job ever had.

Bob


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Entry level grounds keeper, housekeeping, laundry worker, dish washer, vacuum specialist, general repair/maintenance, full time surfer (computer type) and recently, part time nurse. OK, I'm retired. The nursing thing? Well, the DW dropped her new, as in the day we got it, Yamaha VStar 650. Fell on her left side and dislocated her *right* shoulder. I know. Go figure. Three weeks later, the therapist tells her she also fractured a bone in the same shoulder. Isn't the doctor supposed to tell her that?

The DW works, when she returns tomorrow after her four week *vacation*, as admin assist to the office head, underwriting assist, office manager and the person everyone comes to with their problems. Soon after July 1, she gives the office head the good news. She's quitting the end of July and we're taking the Outback for a long ride. Office head may not see the humor in all this.

Before I saw the light, I worked for 22 years in Aerospace/Defense. The corporate type. Prior to that it's all a blurrrrrr. I'm not sure I did anything.

I don't have a lot of skill with tools and mechanical things but that doesn't stop me from trying. I'm great at taking things apart. It's the (putting them back together) that I'm not so good at.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I have been serving our great country for the past 27 years. I am a Master Chief Petty Officer in the Navy who will retire in 3 months. The Outback was a retirement gift so I can Tour/enjoy the Country that I proudly served for.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Paul said:


> [*size="3"]I have been serving our country for the past 27 years. I am a Master Chief Petty Officer in the Navy who will retire in 9 months. The Outback was a retirement gift so I can Tour/enjoy the Country that I proudly served for. [/size]*


Thank you!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I've been gainfully and gratefully employed for the past 15 years as as a jack of all trades for a broadcasting equipment manufacture and the DW does the same for a major Pa YMCA









Ed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ive now got a matrix compiled of everyone and what they do so if i need any help on something i know know who to call .....


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Work, work, and work some more, never bringing home enough.


----------



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm a tire salesman for a small wholesaler and the wife is an RN working in OB and ER


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I fix broken hearts









I am a Registered Cardiovascular Invasive Specialist (RCIS) who works as a Electrophysiology Technologist at the Hospital of the Univesity of PA. We are "heart electricians" and fix a wide variety of electrical disorders with the heart. Prior to that I spent time on the "plumbing" side as a Cardiac Catheterization Technologist. The field is very technical and we use lots of neat equipment.

The part I love best about my job is when patients can't thank you enough for what you have done for them.

Rick


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I fix broken hearts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as the recipient of an ablation-thank you!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Soon to be unemployed but as of today I'm a Ready Talent Leader in the mortgage industry. I train and mentor loan consultants. As of November 15th I'll be a stay at home Mom until I find my next adventure


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> I fix broken hearts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man... You probably even get to use the machine that goes PING!

Happy Trails,
Doug

(Extra credit for the first person to get the reference to that one!







)


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I fix broken hearts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man... You probably even get to use the machine that goes PING!

Happy Trails,
Doug

(Extra credit for the first person to get the reference to that one!







)
[/quote]

It's the most expensive machine in the hospital


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Best of luck finding a new job - enjoy your time off with your family!

Rick



cabullydogs said:


> Soon to be unemployed but as of today I'm a Ready Talent Leader in the mortgage industry. I train and mentor loan consultants. As of November 15th I'll be a stay at home Mom until I find my next adventure


----------



## 508Kevinp (Sep 21, 2008)

Web developer for Staples....that was easy!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Municipal Police Officer for the past 6 years, (small dept. so we have to do a little of it all from traffic and patrol to investigations), also a Firearms Instructor at a local police academy. Martial arts instructor (hobby/part time) for the past 14 years and served in Desert Storm and Desert Shield as a United States Marine.

DW is Massage Therapist and Personal Trainer. Her BA is in Excercise Science and Physiology and has been in the field for about 15years. Works as much as she wants and will soon add being a full time mommy to our son James, due in December.

Jim


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks like this thread has come back to life.

I am a division commander with the University of Florida Police Department. Most folks know UF because of the Gators....those that don't will probably remember us from last years "most famous phrase"....."Don't Tase me Bro'." By the way, I am also the department's spokesperson so I got to deal with that first hand.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> [*size="3"]I have been serving our country for the past 27 years. I am a Master Chief Petty Officer in the Navy who will retire in 9 months. The Outback was a retirement gift so I can Tour/enjoy the Country that I proudly served for. [/size]*


Paul,

Thank you for serving our country - and - best of luck in your retirement! Enjoy that outback!


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Process Automation Associate Engineer for a Premier Fiber Optics Cable Manufacturer.


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

Close to 10 years now I have be a heavy duty diesel engine/truck mechanic . Now I run the alignment shop for the heavy duty trucks . DW has been teaching computers at a catholic school , now home with baby Joel . See Yas around .


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I have worked for 10 different companies in 16 years as a Business Intelligence / Data Warehouse Developer. Basically I take data from here, there, and way over there, figure out how to merge it together, and then put it into one place. Two years ago I decided to go alone and became an independent consultant. My current client is EnCana Oil and Gas.

Randy


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

Spent 25 years in automotive, master A.S.E. technician. Now work for Harley-Davidson here in Portland as service writer (6 years). Fun to be around motorcycles all day long and get payed for it! DW is a project coordinator for a major construction company. Lizzy (jack russell) spends all day making sure the squirrels stay in the tree.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Cabinets Shop and Building supply retailer, Co owner with my Brother


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm a Project Manager for an Architectural/Engineering firm. My lovely wife







has been an Insurance Claims Adjuster for 35 plus years.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Retail here! I have been at it for 36 years.


----------



## Larry M (Sep 26, 2006)

Thirty years with the local electric company - twenty years as a vehicle mechanic - ten years in management, the last six as one of the company's three vehicle maintenance troubleshooters. Retired now for seven years.


----------



## kingpin (Oct 24, 2008)

as a teenager i lived with my uncle in astoria oregon. he is a comercial fisherman so i spent several summers on the boat. then i came back to indiana
and became a journyman plumber. did that for about 15 years then became an hvac technication. did that for about 10 years and now i am in energy management.
dave


----------



## TarpinHill Jct. (Jun 30, 2008)

Locomotive Engineer for a class 1 railroad. Have 38 years of service and will be eligible to retire in another 4. Spent a lot of years in road service staying away from home, but finally got enough seniority to hold a yard switcher. Home every day!









DW is a supervisor for the state Dept of Children & Family Services. Soon to be unemployed unless the legislature and governor gets their act together and get the budget straightened out.

We've only had 3 trips in our OB 527rls, but love it. This forum & all the great folks here have really helped.

THANKS!!


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

Intensive care pediatrics
DW stays home with the boys (she has the tougher job)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

campdoc said:


> Intensive care pediatrics
> DW stays home with the boys (she has the tougher job)


Welcome - I work in Cardiology at the Hospital of the University of PA....


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I work at an elementary school in special ed and DH works in retail (30 years)


----------



## CampingTeachers (Sep 16, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I fix broken hearts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as the recipient of an ablation-thank you!








[/quote]
x2 from another ablation recipient!


----------



## CampingTeachers (Sep 16, 2008)

Guess the screen name kind of gives it away, huh?







I have been teaching Kindergarten for 10 years & DH has been teaching high school just as long...we love it (most days, anyway







) The pay stinks, but it gives us summers off for camping! We just got our (used) 21RS last weekend & are looking forward taking our inaugural trip!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive spent most of my like just playing and having fun.. When it gets to be no fun, I find something else to do..

Spent 3 years of a 4 year BS degree in automotive/business. Got hired by Ford as an intern for a summer.. Wife had one look at the Detroit metro and said either move back to Colorado or be single.. Stupid me moved back..

So I started driving a semi, and loved building cars and 4x4's and a mud racer on the monster truck circuit with my buddies on weekends. She got transferred to Seattle with her Insurance company.. I opened my own custom paint shop and ended up working with Brad Hadman who now builds all the NHRA/IHRA funny and rail top fuel cars.. I painted super gas and pro stock cars for him. Worked with Chip Foose and many custom paint designers when I done custom graphics. Got divorced.. Moved back to Colorado.

Became a custom airplane painter, mostly 414 Cessna's and small biz jets.. Done lots of EMS Copters too.. Met wife number 2.

Got a job as a head painter for a large Insurance body shop, and drove semis on weekends for fun.. Restored lots of old Nova's, Camaro's and Blazer's for myself during this time also.. Won the Super Chevy show best paint several times, and the World of Wheels car show, best paint.

Got sick of breathing paint fumes and found a local job as a truck driver hauling powder cement.. Done that for 10 years.. Was into building old jeeps and rock crawlers for fun money.

Also built my Hitch Hog back in 2006 and 2007 and patented it..

Got laid off from that last year as we lost our contract. Then bought a Dodge Dually and hauled RV's this last spring and summer all over North America, Canada included. RV market went to hell so I parked the dually for the winter and am leaving this weekend as an OTR truck driver.. About Febuary 1 will go back to haulin RV's.. Its a super fun job!

My Wife owns her own Barber Shop and has the last 10 years.. Works from 9am till noon Mon-Fri. Does 20-25 cuts everyday..She has her men trained well with her working hours.. lol Then puts up with me and takes good care of me, our son, 2 dogs and 1 cat.. Is the best friend to our daughter in College too..

I wish what I have done could be said in a few sentances with being at 1 job for 25 years, but it cant... Sorry...

Carey


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

I work with adults who have mental retardation and developmental dissabilities. The Mrs. is an RN who has worked telematry, oncology. dermatology and most recently surgical recovery.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

As the screen name implies: I teach future paramedics as an adjunct faculty for a local community college, aka *Fire Medic Inst*ructor
Current full time job is Division Chief of Human Resources, Technology, and Volunteer Services for a mid sized suburban/Rural fire department. Just crossed the 19 year mark last month.
DW is a full time nurse in surgical services, and Da Twins (my 17 year olds) are both Panera Bread Specialists.

mk


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to tell us what you do. I hope to meet a few of you. You all have interesting jobs. I too like drag racing and have raced a super pro Cuda a few years back. I still give some technical help to friends with there race cars and enjoy doing it.







Again Thanks to everyone and keep them coming. A great response.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I work in residential construction. I do just about everything from foundations, framing, electrical, plumbing, trim, painting, cabinetmaking, etc. So when it comes to repairs on the trailer I have just about everything covered.


----------



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

This is kind of old, but I'm a Programmer Analyst for my local County government. I've only been doing this for about 3 years now, before that I was in Help Desk/Customer Service and Networking. I'm just an I.T. kinda gal.


----------



## Pooh&Tigger (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm an iSeries (Computer) Administrator by Day, Vol. FireFighter & Medic by night. Wife is a full time Medic.


----------



## jamahosky (Dec 20, 2008)

n2striper said:


> Just wondering what everyone does for a living or not? I'll start. I have been in the parts biz for 25 years. I work for a local wholesale company here in the Tidewater Virginia area. I am an outside salesman and call on almost 90 accounts including cities,fleets,governments,and installers. Next.


Helicopter Flight Nurse in the Baltimore area. Wife is an Occupational Therapist in the same area.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

Been in law enforcement for 17 years. Five years as Military Police Officer, Two years as a Federal Corrections Officer, and have been with our local police department for Ten Years now... Great job even if you do have to deal with the dredges of society....


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time and sharing with us everyone. Lots of talent here.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Matthew said:


> Been in law enforcement for 17 years. Five years as Military Police Officer, Two years as a Federal Corrections Officer, and have been with our local police department for Ten Years now... Great job even if you do have to deal with the dredges of society....


from one "dredge dealing" family to another







. Rick is 34 years law enforcement







. At 3:00 this morning he convinced the bad guy that was reaching for a gun that maybe it wasn't a good idea. It's getting crazier







. Be safe.


----------



## PhilnKat (May 16, 2007)

My wife and i own a small family business building handmade Hickory Furniture. We manufacture chairs, tables, beds etc using hickory saplings in there natural state,I.E 'bark on". We have been in business going on 23 years and have dealers throughout the country and a showroom /workshop where we build in Wildwood, ga. In addition to our Outback, we also like vintage campers and we are currently restoring a 1959 yellowstone. You can see my tow vehicle for the Yellowstone, a 51 chevy 3800 one ton, on the cover of our website and catalog at arfurniture.com


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

n2striper said:


> Just wondering what everyone does for a living or not? I'll start. I have been in the parts biz for 25 years. I work for a local wholesale company here in the Tidewater Virginia area. I am an outside salesman and call on almost 90 accounts including cities,fleets,governments,and installers. Next.


I am a teacher/ creative designer. My husband owns a machinery business.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

I work for the City of Houston as a Plan Analyst Supervisor. I have been there 18 years with 2 years to go before retiring. I was a project manager for a consulting engineering firm in Houston for 17 years before going the City.
Judy has been a school nurse in Fort Bend I.S.D. for 21 years and has 2 or 3 years to go before retiring. So guess what! In 2 or 3 years Judy and I will be retired and on the road OUTBACKING the Country.

Robert


----------



## NHRA Larry (Jan 30, 2008)

*RETIRED !!!!!*

USAF = 23 years
Real Estate Broker = 13 years
AUto Parts (part time)

Member of the NHRA Safety Safari

NHRA Larry


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

I own a small metal stamping company, *www.valleycitymetals.com *and my wife is a RN( new graduate )


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Frank said:


> I own a small metal stamping company, *www.valleycitymetals.com *and my wife is a RN( new graduate )


I can relate to your business and I think it's great that you have your own small business and wish you the best
of success.

I am involved in coil coating and work with many manufacturers that use coil in a variety of applications. Don't know
anything about tube however.

Mark


----------



## Varney (Feb 8, 2009)

n2striper said:


> Just wondering what everyone does for a living or not? I'll start. I have been in the parts biz for 25 years. I work for a local wholesale company here in the Tidewater Virginia area. I am an outside salesman and call on almost 90 accounts including cities,fleets,governments,and installers. Next.


I've been a school administrator for 36 years and am presently a Superintendent of Schools


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mechanical Engineer at and Oil and Gas Producing Company, mostly project management


----------



## blackhills6 (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been a stay at home mom for 15 years. My DH runs the computer panel and is a crew lead man at the plant of an open-pit coal mine.


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Office manager for a manufacturing company (20 yrs) DW is an non-destructive x-ray technician (20 yrs).

Carolyn, Kim & Jake


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Police Officer for twenty-five years. Had a great career, loved it !!
Retired and went into private industry as a safety supervisor, borrrrrring.... Now back with the Police Dept. working part time, Internal Affairs. Was good timing due to the economy going into the toilet, alot of people in the Oil industry have been laid off.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

I own a dump truck business here in the Washington D.C. area, the DW works for the IHS (Indian Health Services) She is Cherokee. I know I drive all day, hauling dirt, rock, etc., but I don't know exactly what she does.............hmmm







. Maybe she never tells me because she would have to kill me afterwords!

Now, Cesar (our Jack Russell) is supposed to clean, cook and do the laundry while we work. However, I think he has been sitting at the patio door looking at squirrels all day. I can't fire him because the DW says he has rights and I must follow protocol, (verbal warning, written warning, meeting with 2 supervisors, probation period...blah...blah) So he gets to watch squirrels all day.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Me and Cesar have the same job....


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

How'd I miss this one?







Until I had my last child, I was a Preschool Teacher. I have been a SAHM for 8 years and can't imagine not being able to be there for the kids. They've got so much going on sometimes and it makes me cuckoo!









Mike is a Master Certified ASE Technician and teacher. He teaches Automotive Principles at our county vocational/ technical school. Before that he worked in Newark, Delaware for Chrysler. He lives, breathes, and sleeps cars! And yes he also makes me cuckoo!


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm a public health RN for county government, and a former OB (obstetrics, not outback!) RN with 25 years of hospital nursing. DH is retired after 30 years with IBM.


----------



## wildeyedandbuckwild (Jan 2, 2008)

Union Pipe fitter out of the L.U. 102 knoxville Tn


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Pharmacist (Manage a LARGE, BUSY, hectic retail pharmacy) by day, volunteer firefighter for a small fire association by night.

DW is much busier and harder working than I...see stays home (yeah right, always on the go for the family) with our 3 youngest.

Past lives include the military, programming, FEMA, Homeland Security, Medic, Oncology Research, etc, etc. I tend to get bored very easy and look for something new.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Very creative poll! Great idea!
I am an enrollment manager (admissions, financial aid, graduation etc) for a university in Alaska, been in the field 28 years and DW of 39 years is a biology and earth science teacher


----------



## DMG (Apr 28, 2009)

Great poll!

I'm a Youth Minister, and yes I get paid to hang out with teenagers! DH is a general contractor who builds commercial buildings.


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm an analyst for a major financial institution, and DW is a teacher'd aide at the local elementary school. Looking forward to the day when I can say I'm a retired analyst!!


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have been with Dresser Rand Co. as a senior Designer in the development group for over 25 years designing various gas compressors. My wife is a kindergarten teacher in our local school district for around 15 years. However my favorite occupation is being the father of 3 wonderful kids and enjoying time with my wife and kids.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bennitt5 said:


> I have been with Dresser Rand Co. as a senior Designer in the development group for over 25 years designing various gas compressors. My wife is a kindergarten teacher in our local school district for around 15 years. However my favorite occupation is being the father of 3 wonderful kids and enjoying time with my wife and kids.


First time I have replied to this thread. Small world as you guys just finished a package powered by one of our engines (the first test didn't go so well). Maybe if I get up to Olean I will have to give you a call.


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> I have been with Dresser Rand Co. as a senior Designer in the development group for over 25 years designing various gas compressors. My wife is a kindergarten teacher in our local school district for around 15 years. However my favorite occupation is being the father of 3 wonderful kids and enjoying time with my wife and kids.


First time I have replied to this thread. Small world as you guys just finished a package powered by one of our engines (the first test didn't go so well). Maybe if I get up to Olean I will have to give you a call.
[/quote]

let me know what the serial number is and I will see what type of unit it was on and maybe I can help you out.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bennitt5 said:


> I have been with Dresser Rand Co. as a senior Designer in the development group for over 25 years designing various gas compressors. My wife is a kindergarten teacher in our local school district for around 15 years. However my favorite occupation is being the father of 3 wonderful kids and enjoying time with my wife and kids.


First time I have replied to this thread. Small world as you guys just finished a package powered by one of our engines (the first test didn't go so well). Maybe if I get up to Olean I will have to give you a call.
[/quote]

let me know what the serial number is and I will see what type of unit it was on and maybe I can help you out.
[/quote]

I don't need any help on it as it is now out of your shop, I was just commenting on how small the world really is some times. The unit in question was the Woodside North Rankin unit going to Australia. During the first spin test one of the shop guys left a red shop rag in the plenum and there was major FOD to the engine compressor. The second engine and test went well but the first one will cost the insurance guys a ton of money.


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> I have been with Dresser Rand Co. as a senior Designer in the development group for over 25 years designing various gas compressors. My wife is a kindergarten teacher in our local school district for around 15 years. However my favorite occupation is being the father of 3 wonderful kids and enjoying time with my wife and kids.


First time I have replied to this thread. Small world as you guys just finished a package powered by one of our engines (the first test didn't go so well). Maybe if I get up to Olean I will have to give you a call.
[/quote]

let me know what the serial number is and I will see what type of unit it was on and maybe I can help you out.
[/quote]

I don't need any help on it as it is now out of your shop, I was just commenting on how small the world really is some times. The unit in question was the Woodside North Rankin unit going to Australia. During the first spin test one of the shop guys left a red shop rag in the plenum and there was major FOD to the engine compressor. The second engine and test went well but the first one will cost the insurance guys a ton of money.
[/quote]

I work in the Painted Post plant Dresser Rand has 3 plants in New york. I didn't look to see if you were on the list for The 
Outback rally in Gettysburg if so I will have to introduce myself and family their.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

I work for the largest Ford dealer in the city of Canby, Oregon







Have been with them since 1988 when they hired me away from the local NAPA store. Moved up the ranks from lowly counterman to parts manager (since 1993). Hope to retire from there.

Wife is employed as the finance manager/HR manager/etc, etc, etc. of a local fire district.


----------



## SQLShaw (May 9, 2009)

I work in IT and I am an author, and organize conferences for the IT field. My main focus is database work. My wife works for an investment firm and for me when she has the time.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I am a Sr. Manager for a consulting firm. I specialize in brokering large outsourcing deals. Now, before any of you throw stones, in scores of deals, I have yet to send any jobs overseas!







Prior to that I was a manager for strategic IT projects for NASA at the Johnson Space Center.

The DW is a stay at home with our kiddos.

Great thread, loving seeing what most of you do


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Partsman Ed said:


> I work for the largest Ford dealer in the city of Canby, Oregon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great...another Outbacker in Oregon!!

Hey, check out the Thanksgiving Rally. Love see you there.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25233


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

According to the info-it looks like we are too late to sign up, but will talk to the wife and see if she has scheduled us for an appearance at one place or another!!









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Partsman Ed said:


> According to the info-it looks like we are too late to sign up, but will talk to the wife and see if she has scheduled us for an appearance at one place or another!!


It isn't too late to sign up. The time is over that the campground was holding the spots around our area only for for us.

Call ASAP and try to get a spot by us. It is a great time!!! (lot of Fords...you'll like us







)


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> According to the info-it looks like we are too late to sign up, but will talk to the wife and see if she has scheduled us for an appearance at one place or another!!


It isn't too late to sign up. The time is over that the campground was holding the spots around our area only for for us.

Call ASAP and try to get a spot by us. It is a great time!!! (lot of Fords...you'll like us







)
[/quote]
Yes thats two kinds of Kool-aid. OB and Blue oval. James


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I am a Correctional Officer for the State of AK. I have been there for over a year and a half, good job, week on/week off, 20 years in the medical field prior to that. DW is the billing office manager for a large medical office, she's been there for almost 5 years.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am an the Executive Team Leader-Assets Protection for a Target store. I am in charge of all shortage: Internal/External theft and operational shortage. Been with the company 16 years, it was my first job. It was supposed to just get me through my senior year in high school, then just get me through college..... I got my degree in Criminal Justice and Criminology, and here I am 16 years later.

My wife, Tina, is an accountant for Nortel Government Solutions. She has been with the same copmany for 13 years even though it has been bought and sold several times.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Registered Nurse for 13 years, mostly ER. Changed jobs last year and now work for our Union repesenting nurses at two hospitals.


----------



## myshock850 (Apr 2, 2009)

I work for one of the largest pharmaceutical companies in the world as a specialty sales representative in cardiology for 10 years and my husband is a sales rep for a large motorcycle related distributor and sells products to dealers for consumers.

All different from many different backgrounds, but all love camping!!

Trish in Pensacola and family.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Project Engineer for a Defense contractor. We design Military training equipment. In other words, my group I lead designs a high tech laser tag to prep soldiers for war.


----------



## Stolenfates (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm a Project Manager for an industrial electrical contractor.

DW is a corporate travel agent with Carlson-Wagonlit.

Dog 1 and Dog 2 sleep, eat and chew.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Sales and Operations Manager at a Human Resources and Recruiting firm. Superior Technical Resources

DW is Director of Sales and service group at a financial services asset recovery firm. The Keane Organization


----------



## weekendwarrior (Jul 24, 2007)

corrections officer started at San Quentin currently working at solano state prison California dept. of corrections


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

San Quentin, man I dont miss that place.....10 years is a long time, Just kidding. I watch a lot of History channel and discovery stuff and have seen a few documentarys on that place. I think I will just obey the law....Stay safe.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok this thread has run for a long time.......I went back to the first and have been reading all of them!! We have some Great Outbackers here,that all do some great jobs.....................Thanks to all of you.

I am Retired,2 times now,first from restaurant mangement(1997) stayed off for oh maybe 6months .Then went back to work as a dinning room hostest and helped train people for mangement postions. In December( due to health,you can only do that kind of work for so long without wearing out your back and legs) Retired again.........LOVE it now,stay home work on my scrapbooks,go camping,kayak a little and just in general* Do What I Want To *

DH retired in 1997 from a very large chemical plant as Electronic /Instrementation Technician. For 20 some odd yrs before retirement he was the head of his shop and asighned jobs and did all the phone & paper work. Before that he worked in Magcells for the same company.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Millwright for the blue oval co.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am in IT and lead the Sales and Operations Planning team for Church & Dwight (better known to most of you as Arm & Hammer). My wife is a high school special education teacher in the West Windsor-Plainsboro school system.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm currently the Operations Manager for a collections agency. Yeah, you heard that right. We do only niche work for association assessments though.









Looking for a new gig to get back to IT management though if anybody's hiring.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Executive Vice President for an information systems corporation.


----------



## Williams Family (Mar 10, 2009)

Outside sales rep in the welding equipment industry covering Georgia and part of Tennessee. DW owns and operates an independant insurance agency.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice group of talented people!!!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Senior Reactor Operator at a Nuclear Power Plant.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> Senior Reactor Operator at a Nuclear Power Plant.


So the Homer Avatar fits nicely.


----------



## Stevemip (Jan 18, 2010)

Chemical Operator at a chemical plant in Institute WV


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

public school math teacher and route school bus driver
Mama is a church choir director and keyboardist + private piano teacher


----------



## lobsang (Mar 6, 2009)

Private(Estate) Property Manager for the last 12 years.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Structural Engineer for the Montana Dept. of Transportation


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Communications Tech---Bell System--Retired
Realtor---Retired
Now--Bored!









DW--Retired Mgr. Oregon State Police
Now--Part time @ Police Academy


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Shift Foremen at a south east Michigan Power Plant.
DW is a Physical Therapy Assistant.


----------



## Subsonic (Apr 9, 2010)

Pilot. Here's my other rig:


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Subsonic said:


> Pilot. Here's my other rig:


What Airline?


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

VP, Strategic Planning & Marketing for a community hospital (or just Dad at home)


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm a Sr. Systems & Network Analyst for a large Multi-Campus Community College District in Fresno, California... I love the diversity of my job having primary responsibily for our HP Unix Systems, Windows Exchange Servers, various Linux Appliances & Systems, Cisco VoIP Systems and on the networking side of the house, I'm the senior Cisco LAN/WAN and Security administrator. Every day is an unexpected surprise.

DW is a Labor & Delivery RN at two area hospitals (Part time at each)

Our Kids are all tax-payers now, we're enjoying the empty nest!

DP#1 is a 14+yr Schipperke
DP#2 is a 2yr White German Shepherd

We're waiting delivery of our first OB Kargoroo (2011 280RS) so we have a place to put our Yamahas (DH's XT225, DW's TW200)

Cheers to all for very interesting posts (I read all 16 pages before posting this) Keep it going...


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

Subsonic said:


> Pilot. Here's my other rig:


Hmmm, you fly "the" N389CB or one similar? Kinda looks like the ones some of our DC politicians use to commute x-country


----------



## Subsonic (Apr 9, 2010)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Pilot. Here's my other rig:


What Airline?








[/quote]

Its a charter airline.


----------



## Subsonic (Apr 9, 2010)

TundraRoo said:


> Pilot. Here's my other rig:


Hmmm, you fly "the" N389CB or one similar? Kinda looks like the ones some of our DC politicians use to commute x-country








[/quote]

We're not that picky. We charter to anyone who can afford it.







Usually its business people.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Which charter company? I've ridden on a few different charter jets. Sounds cool yes, but I'm waiting for the day when I can go see the cockpit like I did when I was younger.

My DW informed me this could come off bragging and wanted me to make sure that I mentioned it was NOT on my dime by any means!


----------



## Subsonic (Apr 9, 2010)

TexanThompsons said:


> Which charter company? I've ridden on a few different charter jets. Sounds cool yes, but I'm waiting for the day when I can go see the cockpit like I did when I was younger.
> 
> My DW informed me this could come off bragging and wanted me to make sure that I mentioned it was NOT on my dime by any means!


Executive Jet

Here you go:


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

I am a project manager for a geotechnical engineering company. We conduct ground investigations, construction inspection and testing services







as well as many other construction related services. I primarily conduct geophysical surveys. We service the mid-Atlantic region and the Caribbean. 
My wife is a veterinary technician / practice manager as well as the world's greatest wife and mother














.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this one, but here is our story:

I have been in private and public industry, but always finance-related. Private - Computer company (AST) as an analyst, El Torito Restaurants as a Sr. Financial Analyst, CIGNA Healthcare as a Sr. Financial Analyst. Once I saw how much profit the insurance company made (more than anyone can imagine) and that they had to do layoffs b/c it wasn't quite enough profit (again, you wouldn't believe it) I got a very bad taste for private and went to the government side.

I was a Sr. Budget Analyst for a city in AZ and then Director of Budget & Research for a County in AZ, then moved the family to the Central Coast of CA and I am now the Director of Administrative Services which is Budget, Accounting, Utility billing, risk management, transit services, investments/treasury. Fun job, but too many irons in the fire can wear you out, too. City is too small to hire someone else so we all do many different jobs.

DW is a CPA and until we had children, made a lot more money than I did!! When she started staying home we really had to cut back. She was a controller for a firm and was in charge of the US and Canada offices. Was Asst. Controller for a commercial real estate developer in CA and was a Sr. Auditor with a couple of the Big Five accounting firms (way before they got all screwed up in this financial crisis).

Still have many years to go before I can even think of retiring!!


----------



## havinfun (Mar 27, 2010)

School nurse


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

This is SO much fun to read!

Here goes; Long time self employed, currently founder, president and janitor of Clear Vision Insurance Services, Inc. Specializing in tax free retirement planning and annuities. I love this work, really making a difference in the future of my clients lives & families. Because I love all things mechanical and can't sit still for very long I am also an Amsoil dealer, providing lubrication solutions for everything.
The wife, my wonder woman, is a Nurse Practitioner at Kaiser. Works in nuclear medicine, cardiology and surgical screening.


----------



## alabamahappycamper (Mar 28, 2010)

I left the workforce 4 years ago after spending all my adult life working in the business side of health care. Love staying home and letting DH support me!! DH is a heath care administrator for a large physician practice. We both enjoy fishing and if he could make a living at it I am sure he would be on the lake everyday!!!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm self employed in the merchant services industry. (I set up merchants to accept credit cards)


----------



## Deaser (Aug 26, 2009)

I am a Mechanical Development Engineer with Cummins, Inc. I am currently working in the Jamestown Heavy Duty Engineering department in Jamestown, NY, where we manufacture the 11 and 15 liter engines. DW is a stay-at-home Mom.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Deaser said:


> I am a Mechanical Development Engineer with Cummins, Inc. I am currently working in the Jamestown Heavy Duty Engineering department in Jamestown, NY, where we manufacture the 11 and 15 liter engines. DW is a stay-at-home Mom.


And you don't have a Cummins powered TV?


----------



## Deaser (Aug 26, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> I am a Mechanical Development Engineer with Cummins, Inc. I am currently working in the Jamestown Heavy Duty Engineering department in Jamestown, NY, where we manufacture the 11 and 15 liter engines. DW is a stay-at-home Mom.


And you don't have a Cummins powered TV?
[/quote]

No, not yet anyway. I considered getting a Cummins-powered Dodge but my Sierra gasser suits my needs better right now. My TV is my daily driver and I only put about 9k miles per year on my vehicle, so it didn't make sense for me. A lot of the guys at work have them though and love 'em. Yours looks pretty nice!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

TundraRoo said:


> I'm a Sr. Systems & Network Analyst for a large Multi-Campus Community College District in Fresno, California... I love the diversity of my job having primary responsibily for our HP Unix Systems, Windows Exchange Servers, various Linux Appliances & Systems, Cisco VoIP Systems and on the networking side of the house, I'm the senior Cisco LAN/WAN and Security administrator. Every day is an unexpected surprise.


Sounds like you and I are in the same hel... uh... boat!


----------



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm a Project Manager for a structural engineering firm and a Licensed Civil Engineer (PE). We do mostly residential projects...tract homes, custom homes, apartments.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I am an Electrical Engineer and have been with NASA Johnson Space Center in Houston since graduation from college in 1985. I worked on Space Shuttle Program for twenty years, the Lunar Base project for five years and recently moved in pyrotechnics arena.

DW is a Registered Nurse. She worked in Operating Room and IV Therapy.

DD is a Chemical Engineer, just recently got laid off. She is enjoying her time off for now.

DS is an Electrical Engineer employed with AMD in Austin, Texas. He does circuit board design for test systems.

We are looking forward to our retirement just around the bend and just acquired an Outback for the trip around the country


----------



## 708 (Mar 29, 2010)

I have been a medical transcriptionist for 17 years and DH is a corporate pilot.

Andrea


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm a self employed contractor. I've been doing home renovations for over 30 years. A few more, then I can start to slow it down, and leave more time for the Outback.








My DW has been a stay at home Mom for the last 20 years, while also volunteering at the kids' schools for the same length of time. She's near retirement too!


----------



## saylfish (May 1, 2010)

Fire Rescue Engine Company Lieutenant 12 Years in Florida.


----------



## saylfish (May 1, 2010)

Subsonic said:


> Which charter company? I've ridden on a few different charter jets. Sounds cool yes, but I'm waiting for the day when I can go see the cockpit like I did when I was younger.
> 
> My DW informed me this could come off bragging and wanted me to make sure that I mentioned it was NOT on my dime by any means!


Executive Jet

Here you go:








[/quote]
My buddy was flying a L45 for flex jet while he was layed off from US Air. Now he's back on a Airbus A320. If you ask me I would have stayed with Flex Jet...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

WSO on B-52H..... now retired....


----------



## daK9er (May 17, 2010)

Dog Trainer/Handler for the US Air Force. Active Duty for 10 years with at least 10 more to go


----------



## Bull Island Dave (May 2, 2010)

I am retired Air Force. My wife is a teacher and I drive the School Bus so we can play with the kids in the summer.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

We are both teachers Debbie Kindergarten and Bill 6th grade science and social studies.


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

rtavi said:


> We are both teachers Debbie Kindergarten and Bill 6th grade science and social studies.


I'm a retired college dean now working for a state education commission. DW just retired (last week) from here career as a college professor.

Happy Camping

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## RVdogs (May 5, 2010)

I've been a prosthetist/orthotist for the past 17 years. I make artificial limbs for amputees and custom orthopedic braces. I take a mold of the individual's limb. I make the prosthesis from the mold and assemble the components. I then fit the patient and teach them how to use their new artificial limb or brace. Truly the most rewarding work I've ever had the privilege of performing. I get to play with the coolest high tech gadgets and working with the molds is like art class.

I started with a mom & pop company in 1993, got hired by a national company in 1998, they went Chapter 11 a few years later. I went back to a small privately owned company, and eventually decided to venture out on my own. I opened my practice in 2002 and couldn't be happier...well, I could be happier if the health care system wasn't in such turmoil.

DW has been the office manager/accountant for her folks' family construction business for over 25 years.

DD is graduating from high school next month and will be going to film school.

DS is moving up to middle school next year and is determined to become an inventor. He already has reams of paper with sketches and notes and is stumping me with questions about power systems and steering mechanisms.

Getting the TT was the best thing we ever did for our family getaways.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I am a self employed businessman for the next 3 weeks. I have owned the Interstate Battery distributorship in Winnipeg for the past 18 1/2 years and will be retiring. That's why we bought our 325FRE for just the two of us to enjoy traveling about Canada and the USA.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

I am an Automotive Consultant. I work with vehicle manufacturers developing customer friendly service processes. In other words I fix broken Service Departments.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

WWH said:


> In other words I fix broken Service Departments.


Humm....I can think of one that could use your help. 230% over MSRP markup on a part? Do they not think we can do research to see how much a part should cost?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

totally off subject but speaking about mark up: I have been going to same pharmacy for about a billion years. My insurance stopped covering one of my meds. But, the pharmacy called and told me they would sell me the generic at cost. Hmmm.....the generic at cost is less than my copay was. The generic cost was $7.50. The bottle says in small letters that I save $168. ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I am not surprised at pharmaceutical mark up at all. Cross our southern border and you can buy all prescription drugs you want WITHOUT a prescription and you'd be stunned that the price you pay in Mexico is less than the insurance copay had you purchased the very same drug here in the US.

You find same situation in Asia. You can purchase antibiotic at ridiculously low price in the Philippines, Thailand..etc..

I remember 60 Minutes did a story about it a long time ago and the explanation was that American consumers were exclusively charged for the cost of R&D.....


----------



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

I work as an IT Manager at a private school, my DW is a science teacher at a public high school.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

I own a Mfg. Rep Agency selling auto parts to warehouse chains in FL. My DW is the worlds best Mom/Homemaker as well as keeping up with the books for our buinsess. We plan on using our TT for work over the summer so I can be with the whole family anywere I travel.	We have long considered Home Schooling our kids and if we did they could travel with me on occassion all year.


----------



## B&D (Jul 22, 2007)

Chief engineer at general motors...unfortunately not the chief for the trucks though!


----------



## Mrwilkal (Jul 11, 2010)

Husband: 4 yrs Coast Guard...15 years Army...13 years Federal Corrections Officer, 7 yrs to retirement.

Wife: 5 yrs Freight manager for fabrics distribution...Quilter...4 yrs Special Olympics coach and volunteer for Cat rescue.


----------



## GDouglas (Jul 7, 2007)

Retired Battalion Chief Rochester,NY Fire Department now living in Crested Butte,Co. Still teaching skiing after 36 yrs. Not sure when I will retire from
that. To all the active Firefighters out there.....Be careful and Never Forget....


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

If I told you, I'd have to kill you!









Seriously, I need to be vague. I manage a building with people and stuff and we assemble and test something!


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Housewife, mom, maid, seamstress, my hubby's lawn 'guy', taxi driver to my 3 kids, car detailer, painter, you name it - gee, even when camping I am pack it 'guy', black tank 'guy', mod 'guy',

'jill' of all trades here......


----------



## JimandDeb (Apr 13, 2010)

I am a retired Registered Nurse(Pediatrics) and my husband is a retired College Professor (Engineering)


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

DW works at the local Community College in the Student Center, I have been with the major electrical power generator in Ontario involved in splitting atoms as a Nuclear Operator 20 years, last 3 years as a Lock out tag out administrator for the site.

Great thread lot's of interesting people and jobs

Pat


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

Ford diesel mechanic - 13 years at dealer

DW before kids was a teachers aide for special needs kids. Now a stay at home mom.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Joe/GA said:


> If I told you, I'd have to kill you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sound like my brother, when I ask him what he did in the Navy... "we'd all ride somewhere, in something that would travel in excess of 20 knots, for a really long time- then we'd do stuff, and then come home. That sums up my 20 years in the USN..."


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Geotechnical Engineer - thus the handle.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Commercial Airline Pilot...past 19 1/4 years.
USAF Pilot...for 8 1/2 years before that.

A/C flown: B-727, B-737(currently), B-757, B-767, B-777, MD-11, C-141B, C-21A (LRJET 35B), T-38, T-37

Piper - Cherokee, Warrior, Arrow, Aztec

Cessna - 150, 152, 172

Varga Kachina

Robinson Helicopter R-22


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> If I told you, I'd have to kill you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sound like my brother, when I ask him what he did in the Navy... "we'd all ride somewhere, in something that would travel in excess of 20 knots, for a really long time- then we'd do stuff, and then come home. That sums up my 20 years in the USN..."
[/quote]

My job does happen to involve the Navy!


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

DoD Firefighter 16 years, Been a Firefighter for 26 years now......


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

B&D said:


> Chief engineer at general motors...unfortunately not the chief for the trucks though!


Do you know the Chief Engineer for Trucks ? I have a vibration problem that the dealer has done a great job of minimizing - but can't seem to get rid of it completely. I would feel better even knowing if it's a design problem or just my truck. Can really only feel it when my foot is in it - which is the case most of the time pulling a trailer. Been at it for 2 months.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

Former Automotive 3D Design Engineer...been a Program Manager at a large Pharma Company for the last 10 years.

Wife is a Sales Manager.


----------



## NYS Prison Guard (Aug 25, 2011)

I guess just look at my Outbacker handle! Also retired Air Force Reserve.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thread revived!!!







I'm in...

Chief Pilot for a Part 135 freight company. We fly Learjet 35's (and smaller prop aircraft) all over the U.S. transporting nuclear medicine or anything the airlines don't want to touch!


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

Retired Fire Chief with 43 years in the Fire Service.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Police Officer. Patroling the city that is the home of the Keystone RV Company.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

We are both retired. D.W. former office manager Penncorp Life Saskatoon. I was working for a medical oxygen homecare company in Saskatoon for 21 years. M.V.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

I own and operate a business for the past 12 years and have never looked back. Was working in a factory tied to the grind got laid off often and I had enough one day collected some unemployment and started the business. At first just to make extra income , but after first year I made more than I did working.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Holy Crow, after all these years I didn't know this thread existed! Looked at all 20 pages and was fascinated with the variety of occupations here. Joining the ranks of the Outback healthcare workers, it looks like I'm the second pharmacist and my wife is the second CRNA (Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist) on the list. Yeah, we're geeks, but we like to camp! I was working the night shift back when I joined, hence the name. Now I work a normal day shift in the emergency room at the hospital named "Best in the West" for 23 consecutive years!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

I am a maintenance man for the Parks and Recreation Dept. in the city of Twinsburg,Ohio.
Wife is a manager for the IT dept. for an international head hunting firm.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm a chicken plucker and wing ripper.







I have done this since age 12 when Grampa had me get him some wings for the big game. I am sick n tired of this flickin' job. It is especially grueling during the week prior to Super Bowl.







Do you realize that 1.25 billion pounds of *chicken wings *will be consumed this weekend?

Do you know how many chickens have to be plucked and then wing-ripped to feed you guys? C'mon.... eat a tuna sandwich, try sushi, heck, eat a vegetable!!
I retire soon and I hope I never see another chicken or it's dang wings.










My retirement 401K is chicken feed... no really the company sold us stock options in chicken feed. The futures for chicken feed has been going up because some crazy folks think corn should become fuel for their cars. Probably so they can go to the store and buy chicken wings.









Drive safe, eat a veggie, and safe camping.











































Come on.... this was a joke. You folks are way to serious.


----------



## RunningRigging (Nov 13, 2015)

Retired emergency RN - almost 30 years. Tree climber for a dozen years before that.

For all the problems that can present during life on the road and in camp......if it ain't a major heart attack, it's NBD!!! 

Travel safe, all.

gary


----------



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

27th year Police Sergeant. Going to work 3 more years Lord willing....


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Retired licensed wastewater treatment operator and professional engineer - still am the licensed operator record for one small wastewater plant, and do some consulting and contract work ..... Wife is an accountant specializing in non profits, and works part time, mostly from home......


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Army Sergeant Major with 31 years of service, and on track to retire next summer. Looking forward to catching up with the wife, and getting some long camping trips in. Good to see fellow veterans on here as well as police and EMS folks.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

My first real job was for the government. I spent six years in the Marine Corps. Then I was a counterman at an auto parts store. At 40 I had a midlife crisis and went to work as a full time paid professional firefighter. 25 years later I retired as a captain and am enjoying my retirement on the ranch and traveling with my wonderful wife in the RV. Oh yes, I have two dogs that count us as their staff.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Just realized I never posted here... I'm a retired licensed Class III Water Treatment Plant operator. Was the chief chemist for the last 10 years of my career. Still keep up the license. Now enjoying retirement, and traveling!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I RETIRED AND DO NOT EVER HAVE TO PLUCK ANOTHER FEATHERED YARD BIRD AGAIN!!!

WAAAA HOOO!!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=21959&p=430122

Leigh

Tyson Chicken Plucker First Class, Retired

:sign0142: :sign0163: :sign0086:


----------



## Mijdirtyjeep (Jul 30, 2016)

NHTSA Crash Data Case Reviewer. Was a Field Crash Investigator, but took this position that allows me to work from a home office and never need to head out in the rain or snow again!

On the side I have a firewood bundling business that supplies a few campgrounds and stores around my area with bundled wood.


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

I began employment as a trade Machinist leaving that field as a Foreman CNC Programmer. I then entered into Information Technology with the DOE and have been loving it since '03.


----------

